# A n00bs guide to herping



## waruikazi (Apr 20, 2011)

There was a little bit of interest coming out of Michaels http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/colour-159804/ thread for a bit of a guide to field herping. I thought it would be a good idea to help some people get started. In this thread I’ll talk about some of the things you should do to get going and what works for me. It really is easy to get started and to work out.

*Equipment*​ 
*There is only one absolutely essential item*

· *A* *good field guide*! I use ‘A Complete Guide to Australian Reptiles’ by Wilson and Swan. 









It cost about $50 and can be bought from Jonno at Herp Books. http://www.herpbooks.com.au/cms/field-guides.html?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=176&category_id=3

This is not the only guide that will do, you could go for a more local guide but I have found it to be the best and it covers every Aussie reptile with great pictures, locality maps and identifying information. 

*Safety equipment: *

· *Two pressure bandages* (cause they usually aren’t long enough to cover a leg). You should not be putting yourself in a position to get bitten, but accidents happen and you should be prepared.

· *Mobile phone*

· *Bug spray* and long sleeves, nothing makes a trip more horrible than mozzies so thick you can’t breathe. 

· *Tell someone where you are going and when to expect you back! *Not really equipment but extremely good advice if you do run into trouble.

*Lighting:*

· *A torch*- Torches are not created equal, spend some money! I use a led lenser P7 was $90 and it is awesome!

· *A headlamp*- Again, spend some money! I use a led lenser head lamp which cost around $80. 
If you can’t afford both then go a torch, they are easier and have a lot more applications.


*Handling/catching equipment:*

· *NOTHING! *You are not out to catch animals, you are out to look at them. Besides if you already know how to handle a dangerous elapid then you already know what to use. I don’t need to tell you.

*Camera:*

· *Anything will do!* I lost my little point and squirt so now I just use my phone.

*A diary*

· *I’ll cover this in more detail below*


*Choosing your location*​ 
This is what I have found most people want to know and this can be the hardest advice to give because there are no hard and fast rules.
My advice is:

*Stay away from people-* obviously the less developed an area is the more likely you are to find wildlife. 

*Don’t go too far-* stay somewhere reasonably close to home. Herping can take a long long time, the less time spent travelling the better.

*Do not trespass- *make sure you are allowed to be in the area you are working. I did it accidently once and I had the coppers roll up to work one day. It wasn’t fun!

*Look after your location!* Don’t leave rubbish, replace anything you move and keep it secret from anyone who you think might go out and poach! Natural habitats are fast dying in Australia, we don’t need to speed the process up.

There are some things to look for in a location. Interfaces between two different habitats are wildlife hot spots! For example areas where a swamp meets the bush, or where escarpment comes down to meet the scrub should produce good results. You will be able to find species that inhabit both habitats. Even areas that have been partially cleared, follow the line that has been cleared close to the bush and you should get results.

Water attracts everything. Rivers, beaches, swamps, lakes, sewerage farms and even swimming pools will give you better results than areas without (generally). This rings true especially in dry arid zones, a relocator that I knew in Alice told me once that 9 out of 10 call outs were to houses with swimming pools. The other 1 out of 10 had neighbours swimming pools.

Structure is important particularly in areas that are barren. A pile of rocks, rubbish, iron or anything that is a little out of the ordinary will attract animals.

*Driving or walking*
To this I say either. Think about the species you are looking for, if you’re hoping to find small animals then walking is probably best. If you don’t care or are looking for larger animals over larger areas then driving could be best. Think about the area you are herping, if it is a road then driving or even riding a bike might suit better, but if you are in the scrub it is best to leave your car behind.

I do both, during the day I often walk but at night I usually drive. For me it is a bit safer that way. 


*The best times to go*​ 
There are no best times to go. Different species like different things, you can find something at any time of the day or night. But use your head, if it is 45 degrees outside in the middle of the day you probably won’t find much sitting on the road. And if it is -10 degrees in the middle of the night it’s the same story. 

My advice is get a diary. Write down the times you go, when and what you find and *ALL of the conditions*. Humidity, cloud cover, rain, temps and all that jazz and go out to the same place* as often as you can! *Give it a year and you will know what is there and when you can find it. And remember not finding something is as important as finding something, record in your diary if you get nothing! 


*In summary!*​ 

I try to go out for an hour every night. I’ve been doing it in my area for over a year now and I can quite confidently predict when and where to find nearly every snake species we get in our area. The most important thing is to get out there, enjoy it, be safe and look after your surroundings. 

I hope that helps some n00bs who want to get into it. Please ask any questions or add any info I have missed out.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is great!
One thing I would say is some good shoes. 
Some basic boots if your dealing with elapids or going for a wet walk.

Although I always wear thongs


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh man that looked so much better in microsoft word!


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Gordo!!!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, will help me a lot


----------



## Renenet (Apr 20, 2011)

That's fantastic, Waruikazi - thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## saximus (Apr 20, 2011)

Gordo you're a champion!


----------



## Jackrabbit (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I might go for a walk this weekend, thanks


----------



## guzzo (Apr 20, 2011)

Very very good Gordo, V well put together......I am going to get that very book!!


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Apr 20, 2011)

I have that book, its great 
Thanks for sharing Waruikazi, very well done


----------



## MathewB (Apr 20, 2011)

Great guide! I got this one book marked hehe
Is it better to go day or night?


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 20, 2011)

YOU ARE THE MAN. 
thanks for all the advice.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 20, 2011)

man i so didnt go about herping when i started as child by the book.
In later years i was exactly the same but my focus became narrower and involved targeting elapids and catching them,there was no looking if you looked you would catch a glimpse before the black or brown sped off dissapering into the grass or blackberry bushes,and i didnt like that. 

Luckily most people are diferent and prefer to observe and there are plenty of species everywhere if you just keep looking and keep trying,and never give up just go another time if you dont see anything this time sooner or later you will be finding more and more things.

oh always carry bandages,and mobile most important things and water. I was a boy scout and they taught us to be prepared


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 21, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Great guide! I got this one book marked hehe
> Is it better to go day or night?



That is something you need to work out for yourself. It depends on your interests, your location, time of year and the species you are looking for. Do a bit of research on the species you have an interest in. Are they diurnal, nocturnal or crepuscular? The feild guide i mentioned has most of this info. Go herping when the books say they are active and don't give up. 



$NaKe PiMp said:


> man i so didnt go about herping when i started as child by the book.
> In later years i was exactly the same but my focus became narrower and involved targeting elapids and catching them,there was no looking if you looked you would catch a glimpse before the black or brown sped off dissapering into the grass or blackberry bushes,and i didnt like that.
> 
> Luckily most people are diferent and prefer to observe and there are plenty of species everywhere if you just keep looking and keep trying,and never give up just go another time if you dont see anything this time sooner or later you will be finding more and more things.
> ...



Haha i was the same growing up, i was a wild pinner. Still never got bitten though! I remember the first lizard i caught, was a tiny little skink on a spring day in South Australia. But i also remember looking for snakes at school one recess time in year 3 with two of my firends. They both got bitten and spent a couple days in hospital, but i was too agile lol.


----------



## saximus (Apr 21, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> They both got bitten and spent a couple days in hospital, but i was too agile lol.


 Like a ninja!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> Like a ninja!



Lol no not like a ninja at all! I used to do the old slap and grab. I'd slap my hand down as hard on their head as i could and pick them up in a wild choke hold. But after seeing my friends copy me, making a mess of it and nearly dieing i decided it wasn't a real good idea and lost all my confidence. It was another 7 or 8 years before i caught another snake after that!


----------



## Perko (Apr 21, 2011)

Great thread Gordo.
If i can add anything it would be to try & go with someone more experianced than you, you learn so much, in the mid 90's i was lucky to go to the Gulf country with 3 very experianced herpers, i learnt more in that week than in my previous 15 or so years keeping reps.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 21, 2011)

Be prepared in case of an emergency....an emergency PLAN is a good option. Hope to hell it never needs to be used.

Someone near & dear to me was bitten and everyone else at the scene ran around like headless chooks.

yeah, yeah ... I am a silly ol' mumma


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome guide. I've always wanted to go herping around Central Coast and Newcastle, so may now give it a go.. Just need to find some good places.


----------



## saximus (Apr 21, 2011)

I think this should be made into a sticky 
_its been done _


----------



## Kyro (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wanted to add if you plan on going a long distance from help then your mobile phone may not get reception so take an EPERB(electronic positioning emergency radio beacon). You can buy them or hire them.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 21, 2011)

Kyro said:


> Just wanted to add if you plan on going a long distance from help then your mobile phone may not get reception so take an EPERB(electronic positioning emergency radio beacon). You can buy them or hire them.



I agree, but the reason i didn't put that up is because anyone who is planning a trip like that would most likely be well experienced and already have themselves set up.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 21, 2011)

Good thread, Gordo.

We regularly get asked for some "good spots" or to take people out herping. Very rarely will we do so. A lot of effort, time and research goes into becoming a good field herper...a lot of people aren't interested in putting in that effort, but still want to emulate the people they see online and think it's as simple as driving to a certain place. 

My biggest advice is to read, read, read! Target different species by researching their habitat, what weather or environmental conditions they prefer, what time of year they are active etc. It's easy to find large, conspicuous species...but most "herpers" from South East Queensland probably haven't seen _Ophioscincus_ or a local _V.panoptes_ etc...


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Gordo, this is great. We are coming up to Darwin on Sunday and I recon I am going to print your guide and bring it with us.
One dumb question though, how do you know if an area is owned? Obviously if there is a fence there you would assume it belongs to someone. But say I am just out of Katherine along the Savannah Way and there is scrub without any fence or anything, is it ok to just stop and go exploring?


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely! I recon i would be upto about $3-400 in books from the beginning of last year. Alot of them from your site which has been a god send for finding good unbiased information with REAL data! 

Although, just because you haven't found a particular animal doesn't necsarily make you any less good than the next herper. I still haven't found the holy grail of all pythons, i'm hoping i will in the next three years. Persistance and a bit of luck is what gets you there.

And if you do your research and become good at your hobby then all kinds of opportunities can come up. I've been asked to contribute information to books and been invited on some very exciting epeditions.



Jonno from ERD said:


> Good thread, Gordo.
> 
> We regularly get asked for some "good spots" or to take people out herping. Very rarely will we do so. A lot of effort, time and research goes into becoming a good field herper...a lot of people aren't interested in putting in that effort, but still want to emulate the people they see online and think it's as simple as driving to a certain place.
> 
> My biggest advice is to read, read, read! Target different species by researching their habitat, what weather or environmental conditions they prefer, what time of year they are active etc. It's easy to find large, conspicuous species...but most "herpers" from South East Queensland probably haven't seen _Ophioscincus_ or a local _V.panoptes_ etc...


----------



## melluvssnakes (Apr 21, 2011)

We have a particular spot that we frequent all the time (not for herping, for swimming in the amazing creek) and we have found a couple of different species of snakes; Eastern Browns, Keelbacks, yellow and blue throated Common Tree snakes, plus heaps of skink species. The thing that gets me, is that when we are just going down for a swim with the dog in the afternoon, we will find nearly all these species in the same afternoon. But if we actually go out LOOKING for them, then we find sweet fa.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 21, 2011)

Unless you know the area then i would suggest not leaving the roads for fear of stumbling on Indigenous Land. If you want to walk in then bush be safe and go in national parks, other areas up here you could be putting yourself in danger of a stray bullet even if it is vacant land.

But most of the areas you describe are on pastural leases and you would be tresspassing. 



sarah_m said:


> Thanks Gordo, this is great. We are coming up to Darwin on Sunday and I recon I am going to print your guide and bring it with us.
> One dumb question though, how do you know if an area is owned? Obviously if there is a fence there you would assume it belongs to someone. But say I am just out of Katherine along the Savannah Way and there is scrub without any fence or anything, is it ok to just stop and go exploring?



This is why i am a fan of keeping a diary or a journal. Record the conditions and what you found and you will be able to work out what brings these particular species out!



melluvssnakes said:


> We have a particular spot that we frequent all the time (not for herping, for swimming in the amazing creek) and we have found a couple of different species of snakes; Eastern Browns, Keelbacks, yellow and blue throated Common Tree snakes, plus heaps of skink species. The thing that gets me, is that when we are just going down for a swim with the dog in the afternoon, we will find nearly all these species in the same afternoon. But if we actually go out LOOKING for them, then we find sweet fa.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice guide, I am only 17 and have 106 (reptiles) ids under my belt so maybe not that much beginner but I still enjoyed reading your guide. I only have one thing in the guide I really do not like. You say if you cannot afford both torch and headtorch go a torch. I would say most definitely a headtorch as they leave your hands free, in my opinion are easier, allow you to look along the beam for eyeshine and many of the better ones these days are as powerfull as you need them to be. A torch of similar value is just so powerful it 'spiders' any gecko or frog eyeshine. ('spiders' in my vocabulary talking about making herp eyeshine look all sparkly and twinkly like a spider.)



> My biggest advice is to read, read, read! Target different species by researching their habitat, what weather or environmental conditions they prefer, what time of year they are active etc. It's easy to find large, conspicuous species...but most "herpers" from South East Queensland probably haven't seen _Ophioscincus_ or a local _V.panoptes_ etc...



I herp a lot for the less conspicuous species and yet I have only ever seen two _Cyclodomorphus michaeli_ and one of those was on my property where I turn logs and rocks most days. Some species just require a lot more luck than other, or effort, or both. 

As much as reading about habitats and looking up records where species are known to occur I find the best possible source of information is talking to people who are regularly in the field and are willing to give you information. I am not suggesting ringing a scientist or such just joining local clubs and not just being a member but being proactive about finding out who goes herping lots, and talking to them lots about how they do it.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 21, 2011)

Good advice mate. I think it comes down to working out what works for you. With a 106 names you're certaintly doing alright!



GeckPhotographer said:


> Nice guide, I am only 17 and have 106 (reptiles) ids under my belt so maybe not that much beginner but I still enjoyed reading your guide. I only have one thing in the guide I really do not like. You say if you cannot afford both torch and headtorch go a torch. I would say most definitely a headtorch as they leave your hands free, in my opinion are easier, allow you to look along the beam for eyeshine and many of the better ones these days are as powerfull as you need them to be. A torch of similar value is just so powerful it 'spiders' any gecko or frog eyeshine. ('spiders' in my vocabulary talking about making herp eyeshine look all sparkly and twinkly like a spider.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jack (Apr 21, 2011)

put everything back exactly as you found it, microhabitats are fragile (it wastes my time replacing rock) 
don't leave anything behind (i hate cleaning up moron droppings)

better still, stay home, i like being alone in the bush.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 22, 2011)

Putting the book on order now. I hope there are copies still in stock!

A trick I learned in astronomy is to use a red bulb in the torch or cover the light with red cellophane. Red light doesn't screw up your night vision like white light does. Has anyone done this while herping at night or does it make it too hard to spotlight things?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 22, 2011)

I have never done this but it might change the eye shine.Why is it a problem to not develop night vision in while herping? I cannot see it being that much use?


----------



## Renenet (Apr 22, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> I have never done this but it might change the eye shine.Why is it a problem to not develop night vision in while herping? I cannot see it being that much use?


 
I'm just curious to see if the red light trick has any application in herping. I've only used it to adjust equipment or avoid falling over things in the middle of the night, never for spotting animals.

Night vision in astronomy is pretty important - as your eyes get used to the dark you see stars and other astronomical objects better. It probably doesn't work quite the same way when looking for herps.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I followed your advice and had the best herping trip I've ever had. I saw a Water Skink  On all my previous trips the only things I saw were garden skinks. I see loads of reptiles but only when I'm not looking for them :?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah torch being used for spotting herps is a bit different than astronomy where you are better off seeing the object without the torch whereas herping the torch really is best to be powerful and illuminate an area in which you can see the animal fairly well, as well as for eyeshine. That said I will likely try the red cellophane thing just to get a perspective on it, cannot say something is not good without at least having a go.


----------



## snohara (Apr 22, 2011)

I sure didn't even know there was a name for this. My dad use to take me and my siblings out looking for things. Always peeling bark, lifting stones and sticking fingers down holes. Some of my favorite childhood memories happened under these circumstances. We found a good number of different species across all groups. We were just as happy to spot a big ol huntsman spider as we were to spot a painted dragon. Any thing that moved made us happy. These were lovely days for me and i'm very pleased that i've recently found my way back to herpetology. 

Scott.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 22, 2011)

Red filters are great for spotting nocturnal mammals - their eye shine shows up from nearly all angles and is a lot stronger. White light is better for herps as you are usually looking for movement, not eye shine.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 22, 2011)

Good info, so it is better for herp eyeshine too you are suggesting? In my case I am ussually looking for eyeshine I find it far more productive at night but that is just me..


----------



## Renenet (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Jonno, interesting info.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 23, 2011)

Renenet said:


> I'm just curious to see if the red light trick has any application in herping. I've only used it to adjust equipment or avoid falling over things in the middle of the night, never for spotting animals.
> 
> Night vision in astronomy is pretty important - as your eyes get used to the dark you see stars and other astronomical objects better. It probably doesn't work quite the same way when looking for herps.



I've tried the red lights and decided i don't like it because the filters knock down the ammount of light you have to work with considerably. 



snakeluvver said:


> Well I followed your advice and had the best herping trip I've ever had. I saw a Water Skink  On all my previous trips the only things I saw were garden skinks. I see loads of reptiles but only when I'm not looking for them :?



Well that's a good start!


----------



## Karly (Sep 14, 2011)

So once you find a good herping spot, what's the best technique for actually finding the critters? Most of the herps I've found have either been through sheer luck or they've been in such obvious places it's impossible to miss them! Should I be picking things up and looking underneath them or climbing trees or something along those lines?


----------



## hrafna (Sep 15, 2011)

you might all laugh at me. But would investing in a micro inspection camera be worthwhile with finding critters? Same stuff plumbers use to inspect pipes?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 15, 2011)

They are a great item hrafna,
as good at looking down holes and hollows as they are for looking in wall cavities.
They are expensive and add a bit of weight to yoUr pack but beat digging, or ripping logs apart. 
What a top thread this is..most important,
leave the area like you found it and if you find a hot spot,.
dont give out the location, keep it secret. 
Other people might not respect it like u do.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 15, 2011)

Karly said:


> So once you find a good herping spot, what's the best technique for actually finding the critters? Most of the herps I've found have either been through sheer luck or they've been in such obvious places it's impossible to miss them! Should I be picking things up and looking underneath them or climbing trees or something along those lines?



All depends. I'm lazy so i like to drive through the roads and clearings looking for stuff sitting or crossing the clearings. But if i'm walking in the scrub i tend to use my ears more than my eyes and then at night you can use a torch to make some herps eyes glow.

I tend not to turn things over.


----------



## Oscar90 (Oct 4, 2011)

im only relatively new to this but tip for picking up agressive wild pythons, what i do is (wearing shoes) put my foot out in front of its head so it strikes on the sole of the shoe ive found with most pythons around my area that after 5 or so strikes they stop striking and ive been able to pick them up and move them off the road without them tagging me.
again not sure if this is common knowledge its just what i find works well


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Oct 4, 2011)

Oscar90 said:


> im only relatively new to this but tip for picking up agressive wild pythons, what i do is (wearing shoes) put my foot out in front of its head so it strikes on the sole of the shoe ive found with most pythons around my area that after 5 or so strikes they stop striking and ive been able to pick them up and move them off the road without them tagging me.
> again not sure if this is common knowledge its just what i find works well


That is just awesome


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 4, 2011)

Firstly in my opinion snakes aren't agressive they are defensive, and secondly, if you place your foot in front of a python to make it strike all you are going to do is peev it right off. I know you are new to this so please don't take offence, I am only trying to save you copping a nasty bite. When you think about it the average python of around 2-3 metres is only about 3 inches tall when on the ground, so when you approach it it is the equivalent of a multi story building baring down on it, and becuase they only have the "flight or fight" instinct chances are they will strike if given the chance.


----------



## Oscar90 (Oct 4, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> Firstly in my opinion snakes aren't agressive they are defensive, and secondly, if you place your foot in front of a python to make it strike all you are going to do is peev it right off. I know you are new to this so please don't take offence, I am only trying to save you copping a nasty bite. When you think about it the average python of around 2-3 metres is only about 3 inches tall when on the ground, so when you approach it it is the equivalent of a multi story building baring down on it, and becuase they only have the "flight or fight" instinct chances are they will strike if given the chance.


yea no offence taken and yes i agree they are defensive, i was just stating what ive found on an observational basis that once they stop striking i am able to pick them up. so i figure if i had went straight to picking it up i would have been tagged.


----------



## r3ptilian (Oct 4, 2011)

No worries mate, make sure you get pics of your finds so we can all appreciate your escapades as much as you do...


----------



## Oscar90 (Oct 4, 2011)

found a decent size brown tree tonight. and also am atherton jungle from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Duke (Oct 9, 2011)

Do you guys have any recommendations for a good GPS device? Something that I can lock in my starting coords to get back to if I ever get lost. An SOS/distress function would also be good.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 9, 2011)

I use a Garmin Astro 220. It is a GPS dog tracking system but works fine as a stand alone gps too. Bread crumbs your trail (which is really really handy in the escarpment at night time) and has a very easy marking system. It is expensive though ($550ish with a collar) and i'm pretty sure it is illegal in aus but works great for me! 

Most hand helds will do all the basics like bread crumbing and marking your original location. The extra money comes when you want to be able to upload maps, colour screen etc.

And i don't think any GPS has an sos system. You need an epirb if you want that.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 9, 2011)

If you have an iPhone, download "GPS Kit". 

Why is the Astro 220 illegal in Australia Gordo?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 10, 2011)

Because it is a radio tracker aswell as a GPS. The frequency it works off is the same as Australian air craft, but i've never seen a plane fall from the sky while i've been using it.


----------



## SperO (Oct 10, 2011)

Nicely written

After just returning from living overseas for several years I am rediscovering Darwin. Its sad to me to see the difference the Cane toads have made over the time I have been away. Not to mention one of my favourite secluded spots is now a state (or national?) park.

I realised how much I missed Darwin and all the herping spots within minutes of my house after living in -40 winters and just as cold summers where you were lucky to see a mosquito (yea I just said *lucky* to see a mosquito thats how desperate things had become)


----------



## Duke (Oct 11, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> I use a Garmin Astro 220.
> Most hand helds will do all the basics like bread crumbing and marking your original location. The extra money comes when you want to be able to upload maps, colour screen etc.
> 
> And i don't think any GPS has an sos system. You need an epirb if you want that.


Yeah cool. I just looked on the Garmin website and theyre basic device will do what I want. I see that Anaconda and a few other camping stores stock them for a reasonable price.



Jonno from ERD said:


> If you have an iPhone, download "GPS Kit".
> 
> Why is the Astro 220 illegal in Australia Gordo?


I have an Android phone, and I know there are a few apps there, but the battery life is an issue, especially in a survival situation.


----------



## ThePup (Feb 16, 2012)

n00b question in the noob guide (I know it's been a while since the last post in here) - when photographing your finds, is it a good idea to avoid flash? I've photographed a couple of snakes in our backyard (A Night Tiger and a childrens), and used flash (y'know, being dark and all), but is this going to harm them in any way? I Know mammals don't like flash used, but snakes rely more on scent and feel, so is it as big a problem?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 17, 2012)

I use a flash or artificial light of some kind, can't see it doing any serious harm. And i can't see any other way of doing it... Go for gold i say.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 18, 2012)

I use flash extensively and very bright flash in some cases at that. While sometimes it can startle reptiles I've never seen any sign of serious harm at all and it's not rare I can photograph a frog calling and it will continue calling afterwards indicating no real impact of the flash more than just startling it.


----------



## Leasdraco (Feb 18, 2012)

My guess is the flash has about the same effect as spotlighting an animal,but just momentarily...


----------



## rum.pig (Feb 28, 2012)

Good thread Gordo.
I have just updated my camera and want to get back into wildlife photography and herps are top of the list.
Might even see you out there one day


----------



## ThePup (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks, I'll continue to flash any finds if the situation requires it


----------



## greenboy (Oct 16, 2012)

what does herping actually stand for


----------



## Stuart (Oct 16, 2012)

greenboy said:


> what does herping actually stand for



Have a squiz through here mate.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/herp-help-38/glossary-terms-abbreviations-31792/

- - - Updated - - -

Very very good thread too


----------



## greenboy (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks mate


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 19, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> *Tell someone where you are going and when to expect you back! *Not really equipment but extremely good advice if you do run into trouble.


This I a really important step if people are wanting to go herping safely (ideally you want 2 people or more out in the bush incase you injure yourself) but people must know where you are going. Gordo posted elsewhere the other day about a man that got lost out near Oenpelli, he had been hunting but no one knew exactly where specifically. When he didn't return a search party went out looking for him (he had been on a quad bike), the mans quad bike was found but the man couldn't be found. The search was called off that day after hours searching. The next day they resumed the search to discover that the mans body was found meters from where they had stopped searching the day before, but he had died in the first 24hrs as a result of heat and not enough water.


----------



## wilburs1 (Jan 30, 2014)

I go herping nearly everyday always find something. We live near the bush [ over our back fence ] and find all sorts of live goodies specially pythons mostly intergrades port macs; look at my albums , a few lizards as well, sometimes a snake necked tortoise.


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 22, 2014)

Is it still possible to find herps during the winter months? I want to start adventuring but not too keen if I'm going to come back cold wet miserable and empty-handed (as in photo-wise)...


----------



## Raymonde (Apr 23, 2014)

waruikazi said:


> I use a flash or artificial light of some kind, can't see it doing any serious harm. And i can't see any other way of doing it... Go for gold i say.



Actually spotlights and flashes can have an effect on our night wildlife but the severity depends on the type of animal and how much it relies on its eyes. this is a quote taken from Steve Wilsons article 'Night life' in Wildlife Australia autumn 2013 vol50 iss1

"The sun produces a bright image on the retina that is orders of magnitude brighter than that produced by a spotlight, so spotlighting should be safe for vertebrates. However, it could compromise their survival. After exposure to bright light, the retinal rods of birds and mammals take 30 to 40 minutes to dark adapt (to achieve their maximal sensitivity so they can detect single photons). A nocturnally hunting bird would therefore be out of action for about an hour after being exposed to a spotlight. That hour could be crucial for its survival or that of its young. The impact of being effectively blinded for up to an hour would have to be judged carefully for each animal, based on knowledge of its natural history and routines." (actually this part of the article was by Jack Pettigrew

I'm not saying don't use torches or the flash on your camera, i still do, just be aware and try to avoid shining in the eyes of animals that use their eyes to hunt or escape predation as you may make them vulnerable for a while.
The article also has some tips on how to search for night wildlife so i have attached a copy


----------



## Pirateherpss (Jan 6, 2015)

sick post! Glad someone had the initiative to write this up! Cheers 

- - - Updated - - -

sick post! Glad someone had the initiative to write this up! Cheers


----------



## timothyng1998 (Jan 6, 2015)

Going helping first time at Gippsland this weekend! Hoping to find water dragons!:lol:


----------



## Hamish (Jul 31, 2017)

Great post!


----------



## MikeyWilliam (Sep 26, 2021)

Just going to do a bit of a revival thread: I Have a n00b question! I'm in rural Newcastle right next to all the wonderful dense national parks! Recently been able to find a TRUCK ton of lizards, goannas, skinks ect, but for years I have never been able to find snakes. As they are at the top of my photographic bucket list, anyone got any extra tips when looking for our slithery friends?


----------

